
EFF to Tenth Circuit: First Amendment Protects Right to Record Police - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/05/eff-tenth-circuit-first-amendment-protects-right-record-police
======
teh_infallible
It just struck me that destroying evidence is a crime, but that is essentially
what police officers are doing when they delete footage of themselves. Whether
or not that evidence would support their actions.

